# TS3 Server Problem



## L.B. (8. November 2011)

Hallo Community,

seit geraumer Zeit versuche ich, einen Teamspeak 3 Server auf einem Windows 7 Remotecomputer lauffähig einzurichten, bisher mit eher mäßigem Erfolg. Das Grundproblem besteht darin, dass die Verbindung nach einiger Zeit unterbrochen wird und man sich nicht neu verbinden kann. Die Erstanmeldung funktioniert aber problemlos, die Ports sind freigegeben und auch der Server läuft weiter. 
Gerade konnte ich das aber Problem noch weiter eingrenzen. Denn sobald ich mich über localhost bzw. 127.0.0.1 anmelde, verbinde ich mich mit dem Server und diese Verbindung bleibt auch bestehen und wird nicht unterbrochen. Wenn ich mich jedoch über die IP-Adresse oder den DNS-Namen anmelde, bricht die Verbindnung ab und Ende. 
Im Screenshot sieht das so aus: (Im linken Fenster bin ich als localhost angemeldet, rechts über die IP des Servers)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ports 9987, 10011 und 30033 sind im Router (Speedport W504) freigegeben und die Firewall ist auch konfiguriert. Hat jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte? 

P.S. Könnte es eventuell an meinem genialen DSL 2000 (<- ) liegen?


----------



## Jimini (8. November 2011)

Wird die Internetverbindung unterbrochen? An deiner Leistung sollte es nicht grundsätzlich liegen - ich habe schon TS-Server bei 1MBit betrieben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## L.B. (8. November 2011)

Nein, die Internetverbindung wird nicht getrennt, auch sonst funktioniert eigentlich alles wie sonst. Was mir gerade noch einfällt, auf dem lokalen Rechner habe ich auch die IP eingegeben und trotzdem geht es. Wird die Verbindung nicht auch über das Netzwerk umgeleitet oder verbindet er sich direkt lokal, weil er die IP als seine eigene erkennt?


----------



## derP4computer (8. November 2011)

> P.S. Könnte es eventuell an meinem genialen DSL 2000 (<- ) liegen?


Das habe ich bei mir auch schon mit DSL 2000 am laufen gehabt.


----------



## L.B. (8. November 2011)

Gut, dann kann ich die niedrige Geschwindigkeit meines I-net Anschlusses als Ursache ausschließen. Aber woran könnte es denn sonst noch liegen? Die Firewall ist konfiguriert und auch die Portweiterleitungen sollten soweit korrekt eingestellt sein und wurden auch schon mehrfach neu eingerichtet.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (9. November 2011)

energiesparoptionen, er schaltet die netzwerkkomponente ab, wenn du auf 127.0.0.1 also localhost bist ist das ja egal ob die nic an oder aus ist, localhost solte ja immer erreichbar sein ...  
würde mir jetzt so spontan als erstes einfallen  
aufgrund von 'sicherheitsfeatures' bei den speedport routern kann ich mich seit einiger zeit auch nicht mehr mit der externen ip/ dyndns adresse einloggen, dies wird geblockt .... funktioniert nur noch mit der internen ip des ts servers, 192.168.0.1 für den server in meinem falle .... das betrifft aber nur mich und nicht die 20 anderen user auf dem ts


----------



## L.B. (9. November 2011)

Also die Energiesparoptionen würde ich mal ausschließen, denn sonst müsste das Netzwerk ja komplett zusammenbrechen. Aber ich greife die ganze Zeit per Teamviewer auf den PC zu und auch die Verbindung über Putty mit dem TS-Server funktioniert weiterhin. 
Dass der Router die Verbindung blockiert, könnte schon eher sein und würde auch ganz gut auf das Fehlerbild passen. Fragt sich nur, wie man das Problem umgehen kann.

Edit: Es scheint so, als würde der Router die Verbidnung wirklich blockieren, im Internet gibt es einige die Probleme mit der Portweiterleitung beim Speedport haben.

Edit²: Ich habe jetzt mal die Ports bei "Portöffnung" anstatt "Portweiterleitung" eingetragen und werde nachher mal testen, ob das einen Unterschied macht. Im Internet gibt es einige Anleitungen, die von Portweiterleitung sprechen, andere schreiben Portöffnung. Wenn mein DSL 2000 in der Lage wäre, die 10MB große PDF Datei mit der Anleitung für den Router der Telekom innerhalb zu öffnen, würde ich ja dort nachlesen.


----------



## L.B. (9. November 2011)

Ok, letzterer Test ist leider negativ verlaufen, auch die Portöffnung hat nichts gebracht. Ich bin dafür nach einigem Experimentieren sehr sicher, dass der Router schuld ist, indem er mir die Ports sperrt, weil er mich für einen bösen Hacker hält.  
Könnte es eventuell etwas bringen, die Ports zu ändern, also von den Standardsports 9987, 10011 und 30033 abweichende Ports einzustellen? Mit UDP 1000 zumindest hat der Zugriff vom entfernten Rechner gar nicht mehr funktioniert.

P.S. Sorry für den Doppelpost.


----------



## fac3l3ss (9. November 2011)

Sry, dass ich dir nicht helfen kann, aber wie ändert man den TS3 Port?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## L.B. (9. November 2011)

Also den Voice Port, der normalerweise auf UDP 9987 steht, kann man mit [servername]:[anderer Voice Port] angeben, wie man die anderen Ports ändert, weiß ich selbst nicht, aber das müsste über Server Query mit irgendeinem Befehl gehen. 

Ich habe gerade auch mal versucht, alle verfügbaren Ports auf den TS3 Server weiterzuleiten, was keine gute Idee war, da das komplette Netzwerk zusammengebrochen ist. Testen, ob das Problem noch besteht, konnte ich so natürlich auch nicht. 

Wenn ich das Problem innerhalb den nächsten zehn Jahren gelöst bekomme, gebe ich eine Runde Kekse aus. 

Edit: Ich bin nach einem weiteren Tag voller Software-Fails am Ende und gebe jetzt auf, das ist wirklich ein verdammter [ihr wisst schon was].


----------



## L.B. (11. November 2011)

*LÖSUNG: *

Ich habe das Problem gefunden und damit der Thread einen Sinn macht, gibt es hier die Lösung für alle anderen geplagten Telekom-Kunden. 
1. Erkenntnis: Der Speedport W504V ist für den versierten Bastler vollkommen ungeeignet.
2. Erkenntnis: Das Problem liegt daran, dass der Router den UDP 9987 Port nicht doppelt routen kann, d.h. er kann nicht gleichzeitig Daten zum Server senden und diese von dort empfangen, weil es dann am Port einen "Crash" gibt. Damit das nicht passiert, muss man sich über die lokale IP 192.168.1.xxx mit dem Server verbinden, sodass man selbst nicht über den Router auf den Server zugreift. Jeder andere, der von außen zugreift, kann aber die öffentliche IP bzw. den DNS- Hostnamen angeben.
3. Erkenntnis: Andere Router können den Port doppelt routen, nur die Speedport-Router kriegen das nicht gebacken.


----------



## Special_Flo (11. November 2011)

Guten Tag,
Schau mal ob du deinen Speedport "freischalten" kannst.
Ein Speedport ist nur eine umgelabelte Fritzbox.

Die kann man also wieder zurück flashen.

mfg FLo


----------

